# Slot Car Racing



## fasteddie1266 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Slot Car Racing at Houghton Lake Mi.*

We Race Every Fri. night at Houghton Lake Mi. !/32 and 1/24 scale cars.For info: Eddie at Korbinski's East Bay Hobby's 989-302-1079 NEW TRACK FOR THIS WINTER!!!


----------

